# Poplock an ZR Race 6.0 2013?



## johann123 (18. September 2012)

Hey Leute, 

ich bin neu hier, also erstmal hallo an alle! 
Ich möchte mir gerne ein neues Bike kaufen in der Preisklasse bis 1000 Euro und bin dabei auf das_ Radon ZR Race 29er 6.0 Shimano_ gestoßen. Das Bike macht mir einen ganz guten Eindruck. Was mich nur irritiert ist, dass bei der Gabel nur _Rock Shox Reba RL 29_ steht. Beim ZR Team hingegen _Rock Shox Reba RL *PopLoc*. _Heißt das, dass das Race keine Poplock Fernbedienung verbaut hat bzw. man diese selber nachrüsten muss?
Danke!

Johann
*
*


----------



## Focustreter (18. September 2012)

Ist doch auf den Bildern von ganz klar zu sehen 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1275/a58244/zr-race-29er-6-0.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johann123 (18. September 2012)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass der Link auf das alte Modell zeigt, verlasse ich mich ungern auf Bilder. Auf der Radon Seite sind beim genannten ZR Race auch SLX Schalthebel zu sehen, drauf sind laut Angabe XT...
Kann mir jemand bestätigen, dass bei dem oben genannten Rad (ZR Race 6.0 2013) Poplock dabei ist?
Danke


----------



## Berrrnd (19. September 2012)

warum rufst du nicht bei radon an und fragst die ob die gabel an der krone oder vom lenker aus blockiert werden kann?


----------



## Wiepjes (19. September 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> warum rufst du nicht bei radon an und fragst die ob die gabel an der krone oder vom lenker aus blockiert werden kann?



Das wäre doch zu einfach


----------



## johann123 (19. September 2012)

Naja, da dies ein Supportforum ist, hatte ich gehofft, hier meine Frage  beantwortet zu bekommen. Wozu soll dieses Radon-Forum denn sonst gut  sein? Zumal es zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt wohl nicht so leicht ist, bei  Radon überhaupt telefonisch durchzukommen. 
Schade, hätte mich über fachkundige Beiträge sehr gefreut.


----------



## johann123 (19. September 2012)

Hab angerufen und es handelt sich dabei sogar um Pushlock! Wurde mittlerweile auch im Netz so ergänzt...


----------



## Focustreter (19. September 2012)

Hast du den auch bei den Schalthebeln auch nachgefragt Shimano XT SL-M670 Laut Nummer SLX .Glaube andererseits auch nicht das man beim Schalten da einen Unterschied feststellt


----------



## johann123 (19. September 2012)

Was meinst du mit laut Nummer? Auf dem Bild sind SLX abgebildet, aber in der Beschreibung steht XT. Und das ist glaub ich das, was zählt. Jetzt heißt es nur noch warten


----------



## Berrrnd (19. September 2012)

SL-M670 = SLX

SL-M780 = XT

XT SL-M670 gibts nicht!


----------



## johann123 (19. September 2012)

Ok, hast Recht. Hab auch nochmal angerufen und die meinten das, was auf der Vertriebsseite steht, ist richtig. Also SLX.
Denke damit kann man auch leben, ich jedenfalls.

Edit: Die Jungs sind fix, wurde schon geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

